# Possible Tea Cup



## bottlerocket (Nov 11, 2013)

Can anyone give me information on this possible tea cup.To me it does look like pottery. It does look baked.It looks hand made. The rim is wavey around the top. There are no marks on it that I can see indicating who manufactured it.The bottom has 3 nubs in a triangle shape possibly for stability.There is also a nickel size bump on the bottom side.I will attach pictures.Maybe an expert can give me a clue as to the age or origins.Thanks


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 11, 2013)

Bottom


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 11, 2013)

Another Bottom Shot


----------



## digger dun (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe a shaving mug? What age of deposits did it come from?


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 11, 2013)

It comes from a dump with approx 1915 to 1940 bottles. In fact, it was right next to an Isleys mouth blown 1/2 pint milk bottle. I am assuming from the 20's era. 
Shaving mug huh? I can see that. Thanks


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 11, 2013)

bottlerocket said:
			
		

> It comes from a dump with approx 1915 to 1940 bottles. In fact, it was right next to an Isleys mouth blown 1/2 pint milk bottle.



Hey rocket, I don't believe Isaly's was of an age to have had mouth blown bottles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://bbutko.tripod.com/isaly.media.html


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 11, 2013)

looks like a piece of yelloware that has a bunch of crazing in it.


----------



## ironmountain (Nov 11, 2013)

looks like a piece of yelloware that has a bunch of crazing in it.


----------



## toddrandolph (Nov 11, 2013)

I've never seen an Isaly's blown bottle either, would like to see a pic of that one. I find lots of 30s and 40s Isaly's milks around here as I'm not too far from Youngstown, just recently voted the 9th worst city in the WORLD. The 3 dots on the bottom of your cup are probably from where it sat in the kiln. It could be a shaving mug designed to fit into a holder on one of those shaving tilt mirror stands


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 11, 2013)

I maybe off on the blown guess but goto the milk bottle section of this forum and I listed a picture. I figured mouth blown due to the fact that the seam ended under the lip. 
Maybe wishful thinking on my end. Haha. Thanks for the info on the possible mug.


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 11, 2013)

Press and blow, that's what the milk bottle is. For some reason I mixed up the side seam stopping under the lip as being mouth blown. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm, what I got so far is that it's possibly the size of a teacup.Wound that be like an English teacup or one of those small things from a Chinese restaurant?


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

I found out some information directly from Islays. Interestingly enough  in 1918 the Isaly Dairy Co. purchased the routes and plant of Farmer's Dairy in 
Youngstown.
They underwent a building restructure in the 30s to an Art Deco design.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 13, 2013)

bottlerocket said:
			
		

> Can anyone give me information on this possible tea cup.To me it does look like pottery. It does look baked.It looks hand made. The rim is wavey around the top. There are no marks on it that I can see indicating who manufactured it.The bottom has 3 nubs in a triangle shape possibly for stability.There is also a nickel size bump on the bottom side.I will attach pictures.Maybe an expert can give me a clue as to the age or origins.Thanks


I thought this was about a possible pottery teacup? Where does the dairy come in?


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 13, 2013)

We never did learn the dimensions of this crazed yellow cup... So I'm going with yellow ramekin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.replacements.com/webquote/HLCOVSY.htm


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

I apologize, They were found side by side in a dump so I was basically using the bottle to date the cup. My bad.I will get dimensions this evening. It smaller that an 8oz coffee cup but larger than a Chinese tea cup.


----------



## bottlerocket (Nov 13, 2013)

It is 3" across the top, 2" across the bottom, ant 2 3/4" tall. 
Thanks for looking.


----------

